# FLuval 205 and Hydor External Heater(200w or 300w?)



## Ejack (9 Jul 2009)

Hey guys

I'm looking to replace the ugly internal heater I have in my tank with a Hydor External Heater. problem is I'm a little stumped as to which version to get due to the the hose connectors on the Fluval.

The default hose that the 205 comes with is 14.5mm in diameter. Now I'm not too bothered about the ribbed hosingthat comes with the 205, tbh I'd like to change it and get some clear hosing. But as the Hydor 200w accepts hosing of 12.5 mm and the 300w version takes 16mm, I'm uncertain as to which one to get. Obviously I'd like to futureprrof myself and get the 300w version just incase I get a larger tank but wont the hose be too big to c0onnect to the 205?

Any help in this matter appreciated.

Cheers

Jack


----------



## Themuleous (9 Jul 2009)

What size tank is it?

Sam


----------



## swackett (10 Jul 2009)

If you want to get the 300 watt Hydor then you could look at trying to get a hose adaptor to convert the size of the hosing you have to 16mm, this would allow you to run the 300watt Hydor on your current setup.

There would be a slight (probably un-noticable reduction in pressure).

Have a look at this link, some with similiar question http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/4446-need-some-help-eheim-2213-hose.html

Just found this 16-12mm reducer http://www.ukclassicparts.com/shopexd.asp?id=1026


----------



## Ejack (10 Jul 2009)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> What size tank is it?
> 
> Sam



Hi Sam

Tank size is about 110ltr (its the one in my sig but on actually measuring the tank size myself its a lot smaller than advertised, only with the filter box and the lid on is when its the actual size the tank was sold at  )



			
				swackett said:
			
		

> If you want to get the 300 watt Hydor then you could look at trying to get a hose adaptor to convert the size of the hosing you have to 16mm, this would allow you to run the 300watt Hydor on your current setup.
> 
> There would be a slight (probably un-noticable reduction in pressure).
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info Swackett, I'll check it out


----------



## Steve Smith (10 Jul 2009)

I would consider swapping the hose for standard 16/22mm hose, but you'd need the 300w Hydor which is designed for that size hose.  Hydor did do a 200w version which took 16/22mm hose, called the ETH201, but I've never seen them for sale anywhere  :? 

I've swapped the hose on a fluval 204 and 205 previously (still using the 204 with eheim hose).  The other consideration is that you'll probably need to change your inlet/outlet for ones that fit the silicone hose, as the fluval inlet/outlet probably won't fit too well.


----------



## SteveW (12 Jul 2009)

The ribbed hosing that comes with the 205 is 14.5 but the gray noggins on the end of the hose are 16/22, so they should fit the 300w heater. The best answer is to replace the ribbed hosing though, it accumulates a lot of dirt and smooth housing will give you a slightly better output from the filter.

I run a 205 and a 405 on my 200ltr and have replaced the housing and intakes on both. It gives you a lot more flexibility with spray bars etc. I run a 1m spray bar from each filter with the heater and diffuser in line from the 405


----------

